# Service question



## nickelec (Sep 29, 2015)

So here goes I've done plenty of services in the area but I have a question and I just want to here some input. I have a 2 family mixed used building with one commercial space so . Coming Into the building is a 3 phase service and I have to install 3 new meters , one plp and one for each apartment my question is do I run 3 phase to the apartments to keep the phases balanced or just tap 2 legs and run a single phase , plp will be 3 phase 

Sent from my 831C using Tapatalk


----------



## Black Dog (Oct 16, 2011)

nickelec said:


> So here goes I've done plenty of services in the area but I have a question and I just want to here some input. I have a 2 family mixed used building with one commercial space so . Coming Into the building is a 3 phase service and I have to install 3 new meters , one plp and one for each apartment my question is do I run 3 phase to the apartments to keep the phases balanced or just tap 2 legs and run a single phase , plp will be 3 phase
> 
> Sent from my 831C using Tapatalk


Single phase to the apartments...

Welcome to ET.....:thumbup:


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

Run a load calc and make your decision based on it.

Just off the cuff, I'd expect that 208Y120 single phase services to the appartments will do nicely.

But running the numbers should be done.


----------



## Bootss (Dec 30, 2011)

If you post pics these guys will give you even further analysis.
:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## nickelec (Sep 29, 2015)

Thanks all and yes I am new here . But even running numbers that third phase will always be unbalanced to the other 2

Sent from my 831C using Tapatalk


----------



## nickelec (Sep 29, 2015)

Sent from my 831C using Tapatalk


----------



## A Little Short (Nov 11, 2010)

nickelec said:


> Thanks all and yes I am new here . But even running numbers that third phase will always be unbalanced to the other 2
> 
> Sent from my 831C using Tapatalk


It's very common for multiple apartment buildings to have 3Ø run to the service and single Ø 208/120V run to the apartments. The unbalanced part is not as critical on a Wye as it is on a Delta with a high leg as usually one of the pots/transformers is smaller.


----------



## nickelec (Sep 29, 2015)

Got ya thanks building had no power since Sandy!!!!

Sent from my 831C using Tapatalk


----------



## nickelec (Sep 29, 2015)

From my understanding on a 3phase 4 wire system any 3 phase load would balance out the phases but in my particular case there aren't any 3 phase loads . So if I'm right coming if the disconnect into my throught I would tap one apartment to phase a&b and the other apartment to b&c plp will get all 3 phases 

Sent from my 831C using Tapatalk


----------



## Bootss (Dec 30, 2011)

You didn't waste any time posting those pictures
:laughing: Good for you.

Do you know if any of that equipment was under water?
Come up with a good design and a profitable price looks like that'll be a sweet job.

East Coast and West Coast wiring is almost apples and oranges


----------



## nickelec (Sep 29, 2015)

Definitely agree on that and ys whole service was under water

Sent from my 831C using Tapatalk


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

3 phase to the commercial space
unit #1 phase 1+2
unit #2 phase 2+3


----------



## retiredsparktech (Mar 8, 2011)

nickelec said:


> Definitely agree on that and ys whole service was under water
> 
> Sent from my 831C using Tapatalk


That was a damp-hole of a basement, even before Sandy.
How many years has that place been deenergized and they're just remodeling Now! 
It must be a real valuable piece of property or of historical interest.


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

Just make sure the owner is aware that the tenants' hotdogs will cook a little slower


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bootss (Dec 30, 2011)

nickelec said:


> Definitely agree on that and ys whole service was under water
> 
> Sent from my 831C using Tapatalk


Maybe see if the utility company will change the feed to single phase. If that will make it less complex


----------



## nickelec (Sep 29, 2015)

retiredsparktech said:


> That was a damp-hole of a basement, even before Sandy.
> How many years has that place been deenergized and they're just remodeling Now!
> It must be a real valuable piece of property or of historical interest.


Lol it's Brooklyn everything is valuable

Sent from my 831C using Tapatalk


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

If it's a 2-family AND a commercial space you need a 4th meter- for the house panel.


----------



## nickelec (Sep 29, 2015)

IslandGuy said:


> If it's a 2-family AND a commercial space you need a 4th meter- for the house panel.


Commercial meter was installed already by a previous contractor

Sent from my 831C using Tapatalk


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

IslandGuy said:


> If it's a 2-family AND a commercial space you need a 4th meter- for the house panel.


What if the business owns the building?


----------



## retiredsparktech (Mar 8, 2011)

sbrn33 said:


> What if the business owns the building?


Businesses and buildings, change owners regularly. Best to plan for the future. :001_huh:


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

Nice little pay day right there. 


The answer is single phase panels to each space.


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

sbrn33 said:


> 3 phase to the commercial space
> unit #1 phase 1+2
> unit #2 phase 2+3


Yup. Easy peasy.


----------

